# How to setup Bose Acoustimass 6 speakers to Pioneer vsx-822k receiver



## rememberme

I recently bought "Acoustimass® 5.1 speaker system with Pioneer VSX-822K receiver" from Costco. My house has surround sound pre-wiring. I am not sure how to connect acoustimass sub-woofer to the pioneer receiver.

Sub-woofer connection is in the back of the room. I opened the wallplate and it has one thick black wire (haven't stripped it yet to see what color wires are there in that). I am assuming that I can use an RCA / co-axial connector to connect it to my sub-woofer. But the bose sub-woofer has multi pin audio input jack. How do I connect the pre-wire that I have in my house to the sub woofer? 

Also, the manual shows that I need to connect the speakers and the receiver to the sub-woofer. But I was thinking that I need to connect both speakers and sub-woofer to the receiver. I found in some other forum that, usually it is the case of sub-woofer and speakers connecting to receiver, but in case of base it is other way. Is it true? 

I am a total newbie and any help is really appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb

Hello and welcome aboard the HTS.
Have you read this post here? that should get you going.


----------



## rememberme

Yes, I did. Before I bought this speaker and receiver system. I was aware of how the connections will be. But when I saw multi pin audio input jack on the back of base woofer, I searched online if there is an adapter for RCA to multipin audio jack and I didn't find any. So thought of asking here, if anyone has similar system and if so how was it setup. If I had to connect subwoofer directly to receiver, then i won't have any issues, but I want to use the pre-wiring and how sure how to connect that pre-wiring to subwoofer (multipin audio jack)


----------



## Mike P.

If you want to use the prewiring for the subwoofer that is located at the back of the room then the prewire needs to be a RCA connection that will connect to the RCA input on the back of the subwoofer. You mentioned the prewire cable was a thick black cable, I'm assuming this is a coax cable that will need a RCA end installed.


​


----------



## rememberme

Mike, 

Thanks for the reply. But back of my Bose sub woofer doesn't have an RCA input/output. Instead it has a multipin audio input.

Refer to attachment of how the connection was given in the bose manual. With my existing pre-wiring, I am not sure if I can use this. I have to either connect as shown in the image and ignore my pre-wiring OR change the system. Correct me if I am wrong and if there are any other options.


----------



## RTS100x5

Yes just splice an RCA cable to the subwoofer wire....its tedious but not too difficult...
or try RADIO SHACK or MONOPRICE.com for an item like this

http://compare.ebay.com/like/360628166184?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------

